# Wanted -> Male Ivory Sulcata



## Baoh (Apr 18, 2011)

Seeking a male Ivory Sulcata with no physical imperfections such as split scutes. Any age from 1 year of age onwards would be fine.

Thanks in advance to anyone who might contact me.


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 18, 2011)

There's someone who posts on KS that has an adult male and I think hatchlings. That person is currently posting on Phoenix, AZ craigslist so I would check there. Good luck




Baoh said:


> Seeking a male Ivory Sulcata with no physical imperfections such as split scutes. Any age from 1 year of age onwards would be fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who might contact me.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 18, 2011)

Richard Fife has hatchlings and a 20 inch male for sale...check out his site!

www.ivorytortoise.com



TortieLuver said:


> There's someone who posts on KS that has an adult male and I think hatchlings. That person is currently posting on Phoenix, AZ craigslist so I would check there.



http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/for/2324180027.html

If you're talking about these then they are nice...and the price is in range...you're not going to find them for less!


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, those are the ones and he's had his male on there as well. I didn't realize they were Richard's torts. I agree...can't beat the price or the reputable breeder.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 18, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> Yes, those are the ones and he's had his male on there as well. I didn't realize they were Richard's torts. I agree...can't beat the price or the reputable breeder.



They're not Richard's! He's about 150 miles SE of Phoenix...I was just mentioning his site, because he has an adult (and babies) available...and, of course, he's as reputable as they come


----------



## Baoh (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, folks. I had already emailed Richard Fife.


----------



## Baoh (Apr 18, 2011)

The 20-inch male was sold weeks ago and no males are available.

I am still on the lookout for a juvenile to adult male.


----------



## Baoh (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, as luck would have it, I have been able to acquire a small group of gene-carrying adults and am no longer seeking any more.

Thanks, all.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2011)

Baoh said:


> Well, as luck would have it, I have been able to acquire a small group of gene-carrying adults and am no longer seeking any more.
> 
> Thanks, all.



Hi Baoh:

(Did we ever know your name?)

I'm very interested in your project. Can you show us some pictures?


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 25, 2011)

Great! Wow, that's hard to find!


----------



## DeanS (Apr 25, 2011)

Baoh said:


> Well, as luck would have it, I have been able to acquire a small group of gene-carrying adults and am no longer seeking any more.
> 
> Thanks, all.



That's GREAT! Hope everything works out. Do you mind saying where you acquired them? I know Fife is selling het babies for $75 -$100. But I wasn't aware of anyone selling adults. Congrats! And yes...pictures please


----------

